# Bildänderung erkennen



## costa (21 März 2007)

Hallo, ich suche ein Programm, welches eine änderung auf der Oberfläche erkennen kann, und womit ich dann einen andere Applikation starten kann. 

Es geht um die Bildschirmoberfläche. Für Web Cams habe ich gesehen, gibt es so etwas bereits. 
Fals jemand eine Idea hat, raus damit

Gruß


----------



## arcis (1 April 2007)

*+*

Wie wäre es mit Lichtsensoren?


----------



## costa (9 April 2007)

Lichtsensoren..... vor dem Monitor aufbauen...? ähhh


----------



## luluha (17 April 2007)

costa schrieb:


> Hallo, ich suche ein Programm, welches eine änderung auf der Oberfläche erkennen kann, und womit ich dann einen andere Applikation starten kann.
> 
> Es geht um die Bildschirmoberfläche. Für Web Cams habe ich gesehen, gibt es so etwas bereits.
> Fals jemand eine Idea hat, raus damit
> ...


 
Selber programmieren unter Windoof:
http://www.codeproject.com/dialog/screencap.asp

Im Desktop Device Context über den gewünschten Bereich iterieren,
Farbwerte mit GetPixel() holen und daraus Checksumme bilden.
Bei weiteren Durchläufen auf Veränderung der Checksumme prüfen...
So müsste es gehen ...


----------

